# VideoReDo VOB + NV4 = Fast Transcoding/High quality



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

Update: As it turns out I may have been working with corrupted files, and NV4 was able to work the vob files where mpeg seemed to take forever. Or I may have a hardware conflict or windows problem. In any rate mpeg and vob output seem to work equally as well, or poorly depending on how you look at it.

I was still surprized when I experienced a 9 minute burn time, when I never came close to that using Mpeg files. More testing to come I guess.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heres how I did it:

1. Choose VOB as your file output in VidReDo. Clip it for length and save it where you can find it.

2. Open Nero7 - choose make DVD video - add the new VOB file to your project, and choose import segments as a whole (or something to that effect) when prompted. I didn't think VOB was supported by Nerovision4, but I was able to add the VOB no problem.

3. Edit it (create menus and chapters etc.) Update: Clicking on "edit" may cause NV4 to crash, so only insert "create chapters (manually works best)", and Menus in this step.

4. Burn

5. Enjoy

I'm definitely going to shell out the $50 for VidReDo after all. Im also going to start recording my shows in high quality again.

[13:19:00] NeroVision =======================
[13:19:00] NeroVision AutoRun : 1
[13:19:00] NeroVision Excluded drive IDs: 
[13:19:00] NeroVision WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
[13:19:00] NeroVision BUFE : 0
[13:19:00] NeroVision Physical memory : 1023MB (1048048kB)
[13:19:00] NeroVision Free physical memory: 273MB (279788kB)
[13:19:00] NeroVision Memory in use : 73 %
Note: You may achieve lesser speeds with less memory. Also may have to increase page file
[13:19:00] NeroVision Uncached PFiles: 0x0
[13:19:00] NeroVision Use Inquiry : 1
[13:19:00] NeroVision Global Bus Type: default (0)
[13:19:00] NeroVision Check supported media : Disabled (0) 
[13:19:00] NeroVision 18.3.2006
[13:19:00] NeroVision NeroAPI
[13:19:00] NeroVision 12:39:16 PM	#1 Phase 111 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
[13:19:00] NeroVision DVD-Video files sorted...

[13:19:00] NeroVision 12:45:01 PM	#29 Phase 37 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
[13:19:00] NeroVision Burn process completed successfully  at 16x (22,160 KB/s)


----------



## PThor (Dec 19, 2005)

If you want to go even faster with the same quality you can use the free DVDStyler instead of Nero http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/

DVDStyler works great for disks that you just want the program to immediately start playing or for pretty ugly menus.

You just delete the the blank "Menu 1" with a right-click and drag&drop your VOB file at the bottom, click "File" and then "Burn DVD" and output an iso.

The coding goes extremely quickly and then you can use about any DVD program (including Nero) to write the iso.


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

PThor said:


> If you want to go even faster with the same quality you can use the free DVDStyler instead of Nero http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/
> 
> DVDStyler works great for disks that you just want the program to immediately start playing or for pretty ugly menus.


Thanks for the info, but I think most us who have paid $80 for nero7 want decent looking menus, and chapter creation... if i hadn't used a menu with 2 chapters I could've shaved another minute or 2 of the burn time perhaps, but 9 minutes is refreshing when many of us are used to waiting 1 1/2 hours for a similar file to burn.

It's just that most people assumed that we need an mpeg file to work with, when a .vob file works way better IMO.


----------



## Lawyerboy2k (Feb 22, 2006)

TivoJunkie43, when you save as the .vob file, do you change any of the options such as video or audio properties?

Thanks.


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

Lawyerboy2k said:


> TivoJunkie43, when you save as the .vob file, do you change any of the options such as video or audio properties?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope all I do is select .vob output in VideoReDo, and save it a hard drive volume (folder). I should've mentioned you have to select "*.* all Files" from the drop down menu - so you see the file - when you open the file in Nerovision4. The same as you would do with a .tivo file.


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

TivoJunkie43 said:


> 3. Edit it (create menus and chapters etc.) Update: Clicking on "edit" may cause NV4 to crash, so only insert "create chapters (manually works best)", and Menus in this step.


After doing a few more files I'm finding that chapter and or animated menus/buttons is still causing N7 burn failures.  I've found that the above method only works if there are less than 3 menus, and no animated menus in the project, although I think it's a good tradeoff for 9 minute - medium quality file - burns.

Interestingly enough if I watch the video being transcoded, and the burn crashes, I can pinpoint the chapter mark that's causing the problem, then remove that chapter, or even move it to a different place. On the next burn attempt the transcoding continues past that same point without crashing. So so in other words the burn fails when it encounters a certain chapter mark that it doesn't like.

I've also have menu and animated chapter problems when using an Mpeg, but the burn process takes what seems like forever. If I insert animated menus or buttons, or too many chapters and the burn process nails the CPU @ 100% usage, with 5% (frozen) in the burn window. It then takes anywhere from 10-20 minutes for the transcoding (menus and streams) to continue, and show estimated time to complete. On top of all that mpeg burns take forever to complete.

Is anybody else having these problems with N7 when they create chapters, or animated menus? I think I'll un-install N7, and go back to Nero6 to see if this corrects the problem.

In the meantime; Any help appreciated.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TivoJunkie43 said:


> I should've mentioned you have to select "*.* all Files" from the drop down menu - so you see the file - when you open the file in Nerovision4. The same as you would do with a .tivo file.


NV4 includes *.vob in its list of "All Supported Video Files"; the default file type(s). Unless, I am doing this wrong.

I am just starting to give this method a shot with a High quality video. Gonna add some of those 3d menus to see what happens.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

So you're saying that chapter marks created in NV4 cause N7 to crash if you put them in the wrong place?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

lafos said:


> So you're saying that chapter marks created in NV4 cause N7 to crash if you put them in the wrong place?


I don't believe he is using Nero Burning Rom 7 per se. This is all done inside of Nero Vision 4 (part of the 7 bundle). Right???


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Tried this method of using VOBs from VR. Tivo file was a 1-hour (w/ commercials), Best quality 544x480. Took just under 2 hours.

I did include animated menu and let it automaticallly add 19 chapters (5 distinct menus). I am not sure if I should be impressed or not. That seems like an awfully long time. 

I am going to try again without the chapters and animation.

Current machine is an Intel 3.0 w/ 1GB ram.


```
[18:05:08] NeroVision Log created (Date: 03/19/2006)
[18:05:08] NeroVision Processors: 2 (Intel)
[18:05:08] NeroVision OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition
[18:05:14] GCCore     Detected DirectX Version: 9.0c
[18:05:26] ExpressUI  Running Nero Vision Version: 4.1.0.15
[18:05:42] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[18:05:42] DVDEngine  Product Version: 4.0.0.14, File Version: 4.0.0.16, Interface Version: 4.0.0.2
[18:05:42] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:05:42] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:05:42] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:05:42] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:08:19] AMCUIBase  VOB import of e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob started, 1 files in group
[18:08:19] AMCUIBase  -- AddFile() returned 1
[18:08:19] AMCUIBase  -- SetSource() returned 1
[18:09:02] AMCUIBase  -- AnalyzeFile() returned 1
[18:09:02] AMCUIBase  -- 1 valid segments found
[18:09:03] AMCUIBase  -- Using original file
[18:09:03] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob audio/0
[18:09:04] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:09:04] MMTools    {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[18:09:04] MMTools    {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[18:09:04] MMTools    {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[18:09:04] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - audio
[18:09:04] MMTools    --------------------
[18:09:04] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:09:05] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:09:05] MMTools    {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[18:09:05] MMTools    {A336CD3B-599C-4F70-A34D-E88EDE4B64C3} - Nero Splitter
[18:09:05] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:09:05] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MPEG2 - video
[18:09:05] MMTools    --------------------
[18:09:48] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[18:09:48] DVDEngine  Product Version: 4.0.0.14, File Version: 4.0.0.16, Interface Version: 4.0.0.2
[18:09:48] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:09:48] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:09:48] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:09:48] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:09:48] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Golf.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Golf.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Golf.mp4 video/0
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:10] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:10] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:10] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Halloween.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Halloween.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Halloween.mp4 video/0
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:10] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:10] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:10] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:10] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Holidays.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Holidays.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Holidays.mp4 video/0
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:11] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:11] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:11] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Music.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:11] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:11] MMTools    {138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87} - Nero Digital Audio Decoder
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - audio
[18:11:11] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Music.mp4 video/0
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:11] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:11] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:11] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:11] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\OurWedding.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\OurWedding.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\OurWedding.mp4 video/0
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:12] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:12] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:12] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:12] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:12] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:12] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:12] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:14] MMTools    BitmapGrabber::InternalGetBitmap - failed to get sample (evCode = 1)
[18:11:14] MMTools    BitmapGrabber::InternalGetBitmap - error handler (begin stop graph)
[18:11:14] MMTools    BitmapGrabber::InternalGetBitmap - error handler (end stop graph)
[18:11:14] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Sparkler.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:14] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Sparkler.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:14] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Sparkler.mp4 video/0
[18:11:14] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:14] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:14] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:14] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:14] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:15] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Tennis.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:15] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Tennis.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:15] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Tennis.mp4 video/0
[18:11:15] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:15] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:15] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:15] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:15] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Velvet.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Velvet.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Velvet.mp4 video/0
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:16] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:16] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:16] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Winter.mp4 audio/0
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Winter.mp4 audio: 0x80040207 - The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Winter.mp4 video/0
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:11:16] MMTools    {E206E4DE-A7EE-4A62-B3E9-4FBC8FE84C73} - Nero Digital Parser
[18:11:16] MMTools    {C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6} - Nero Video Decoder
[18:11:16] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type MP4 - video
[18:11:16] MMTools    --------------------
[18:11:21] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Golf.mp4 video/0
[18:11:21] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Halloween.mp4 video/0
[18:11:21] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Holidays.mp4 video/0
[18:11:21] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Music.mp4 video/0
[18:11:21] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Sparkler.mp4 video/0
[18:11:22] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\OurWedding.mp4 video/0
[18:11:22] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:11:22] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Tennis.mp4 video/0
[18:11:22] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Velvet.mp4 video/0
[18:11:22] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Winter.mp4 video/0
[18:11:28] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:11:29] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[18:11:29] DVDEngine  Product Version: 4.0.0.14, File Version: 4.0.0.16, Interface Version: 4.0.0.2
[18:11:29] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:11:29] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:11:29] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:11:29] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:11:37] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:11:37] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob audio/0
[18:11:41] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:11:41] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:11:41] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:11:41] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:11:41] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:11:41] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:11:41] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:11:41] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:12:14] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:12:25] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:12:25] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob audio/0
[18:12:25] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Black.avi audio/0
[18:12:25] MMTools    SourceBuilder: failed to build c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Black.avi audio: 0x8004025d - 
[18:12:25] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Black.avi video/0
[18:12:25] MMTools    SourceBuilder: --- used source filters ---
[18:12:25] MMTools    {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[18:12:25] MMTools    {1B544C20-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B51E} - AVI Splitter
[18:12:25] MMTools    {1643E180-90F5-11CE-97D5-00AA0055595A} - Color Space Converter
[18:12:25] MMTools    SourceBuilder: file type AVI - video
[18:12:25] MMTools    --------------------
[18:12:25] MMTools    BitmapGrabber::InternalGetBitmap - failed to get sample (evCode = 1)
[18:12:25] MMTools    BitmapGrabber::InternalGetBitmap - error handler (begin stop graph)
[18:12:25] MMTools    BitmapGrabber::InternalGetBitmap - error handler (end stop graph)
[18:12:31] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:34:27] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[18:34:27] DVDEngine  Product Version: 4.0.0.14, File Version: 4.0.0.16, Interface Version: 4.0.0.2
[18:34:27] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:34:27] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:34:27] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:34:27] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:34:27] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:34:30] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob audio/0
[18:34:30] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:34:49] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:49:50] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:50:15] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[18:50:15] DVDEngine  Product Version: 4.0.0.14, File Version: 4.0.0.16, Interface Version: 4.0.0.2
[18:50:15] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:50:15] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:50:15] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:50:15] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[18:50:20] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:50:20] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Burn process started by user.
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Destination: Image Recorder
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Directory for temporary files: C:\DOCUME~1\Greg\LOCALS~1\Temp
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Available hard disk space for temporary files: 122910.227 MB
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  ------<Nero Vision Project Information>--------
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  --- Project type: DVD-Video
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  --- Project video options ---
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Video mode: NTSC
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Aspect ratio: Automatic
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Quality: Automatic
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Resolution: Automatic
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Sample format: Automatic
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  File type: MPEG-2
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Audio format: Automatic
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Nero SmartEncoding: Automatic
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  --- Project space information ---
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Media type: DVD ( bytes maximum capacity)
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Total space used: 2.32 out of 4.38 GB
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Space used for menus: 33.6 out of 1024.0 MB
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  --- Project contents ---
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Sample format: Automatic
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Audio format: Automatic
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Number of titles: 1
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  1. 24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02) (Video Title, 1h 00m 01s, 19 chapters)
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Video mode: NTSC
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Aspect ratio: 4:3
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Quality: Standard play (5073 kbps)
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Resolution: 704 x 480 (D1)
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Video SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Number of menus: 1
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  - Menu for 24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02) (5 pages)
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  --------<End of Project Information>----------
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  ------Recording Parameters------
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Book Type: 1
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Destination Device: Image Recorder (Capabilities: 0000C05B)
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Recording Flags: 12
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Recording Speed: 0
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Volume Name: 24
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Burn-at-once flag: 0
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  Fast Update allowed: 0
[18:50:37] ExpressUI  --End of recording parameters---
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  C:\PROGRAM FILES\NERO\NERO 7\NERO VISION\DVDENGINE.DLL
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  Product Version: 4.0.0.14, File Version: 4.0.0.16, Interface Version: 4.0.0.2
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ..Application service registered...
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ..Session callback registered...
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ..VTS_Ns=1...
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_VOBS_exist = true
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:50:42] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:42] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:50:42] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:50:42] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:42] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:50:42] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:42] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:50:42] NeroVision Estimate Size
[18:50:42] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:42] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[18:50:42] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:42] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |    10.00 |     6417
[18:50:42] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      0 |    10.00 |        0
[18:50:42] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:42] NeroVision total data size  : 6800003 bytes 
[18:50:42] NeroVision multiplexed size : 7045120 bytes 
[18:50:42] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:50:43] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:43] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:43] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:43] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:50:43] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:50:43] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:50:43] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:50:43] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:43] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:50:43] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:50:43] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:43] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:50:43] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:43] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:50:44] NeroVision Estimate Size
[18:50:44] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:44] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[18:50:44] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:44] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |    10.00 |     6417
[18:50:44] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      0 |    10.00 |        0
[18:50:44] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:44] NeroVision total data size  : 6800003 bytes 
[18:50:44] NeroVision multiplexed size : 7045120 bytes 
[18:50:44] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:50:44] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:50:47] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:47] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:47] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:47] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:50:47] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:50:47] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:50:47] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:50:47] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:47] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:50:47] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:50:47] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:47] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:50:47] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:47] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:50:47] NeroVision Estimate Size
[18:50:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:47] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[18:50:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:47] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |    10.00 |     6417
[18:50:47] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      0 |    10.00 |        0
[18:50:47] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:47] NeroVision total data size  : 6800003 bytes 
[18:50:47] NeroVision multiplexed size : 7045120 bytes 
[18:50:47] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:50:54] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:54] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:54] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:54] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:50:54] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:50:54] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:50:54] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:50:54] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:54] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:50:54] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:50:54] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:54] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:50:54] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:54] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:50:54] NeroVision Estimate Size
[18:50:54] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:54] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[18:50:54] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:54] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |    10.00 |     6417
[18:50:54] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      0 |    10.00 |        0
[18:50:54] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:54] NeroVision total data size  : 6800003 bytes 
[18:50:54] NeroVision multiplexed size : 7045120 bytes 
[18:50:54] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:50:59] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:59] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:50:59] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:59] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:50:59] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:50:59] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:50:59] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:50:59] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:50:59] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:50:59] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:50:59] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:59] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:50:59] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:50:59] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:50:59] NeroVision Estimate Size
[18:50:59] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:59] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[18:50:59] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:59] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |    10.00 |     6417
[18:50:59] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      0 |    10.00 |        0
[18:50:59] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:50:59] NeroVision total data size  : 6800003 bytes 
[18:50:59] NeroVision multiplexed size : 7045120 bytes 
[18:50:59] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ...VTSM_VOBS_exist = false
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ...Duration 36010009974 
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[18:51:03] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:03] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:51:03] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:51:03] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:03] NeroVision    0  |  107922 |      1 | 107922
[18:51:03] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:03] NeroVision total : 107922 
[18:51:03] NeroVision Estimate Size
[18:51:03] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:51:03] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[18:51:03] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:51:03] NeroVision |  0    |  0   |      1 |  3601.00 |  2230190
[18:51:03] NeroVision |  1    |  0   |      1 |  3601.00 |    86424
[18:51:03] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[18:51:03] NeroVision total data size  : 2372441709 bytes 
[18:51:03] NeroVision multiplexed size : 2459097088 bytes 
[18:51:03] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:51:05] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob audio/0
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  **END: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ..Estimated size=2.32 GB
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ..Estimated duration=57 min 10 sec
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Create
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: Create - VMGM_VOBS
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:05] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:51:05] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:51:05] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:05] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:51:05] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:05] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:51:05] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:05] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  **********END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...'Decoding SubPicture No.' is '0'
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ..._nLines == 480
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...Found 'bottom half' in the bottom field at bit 10216, addr. is 1277 (241)
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'top half' at 1, addr. is 2
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'bottom half' at 1, addr. is 1277
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...Lines processed: 480
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  ...processed 2 packs
[18:51:05] DVDEngine  **********END: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:05] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:51:06] DVDEngine  ...New VOB 1
[18:51:06] DVDEngine  ..+VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, SA=0, VOB_V_S_PTM=29015
[18:51:06] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 1
[18:51:06] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[18:51:07] DVDEngine  BTNGR1_DSP_TY == 116956462
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;3171], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ..|VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;3171], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29015, VOB_V_E_PTM=926912
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:15] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:51:15] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:51:15] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:15] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:51:15] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:15] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:51:15] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:15] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  **********END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...'Decoding SubPicture No.' is '0'
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ..._nLines == 480
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...Found 'bottom half' in the bottom field at bit 10800, addr. is 1350 (241)
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'top half' at 1, addr. is 2
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'bottom half' at 1, addr. is 1350
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...Lines processed: 480
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  ...processed 2 packs
[18:51:15] DVDEngine  **********END: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:15] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:51:17] DVDEngine  ...New VOB 1
[18:51:17] DVDEngine  ..+VOB#2: VOB_IDN=2, SA=3172, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161
[18:51:17] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 1
[18:51:17] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[18:51:18] DVDEngine  BTNGR1_DSP_TY == 116956462
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [3172;6344], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ..|VOB#2: VOB_IDN=2, [3172;6344], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161, VOB_V_E_PTM=927058
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:26] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:51:26] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:51:26] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:26] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:51:26] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:26] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:51:26] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:26] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  **********END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...'Decoding SubPicture No.' is '0'
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ..._nLines == 480
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...Found 'bottom half' in the bottom field at bit 10800, addr. is 1350 (241)
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'top half' at 1, addr. is 2
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'bottom half' at 1, addr. is 1350
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...Lines processed: 480
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...processed 2 packs
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  **********END: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:26] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...New VOB 1
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ..+VOB#3: VOB_IDN=3, SA=6345, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 1
[18:51:26] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[18:51:28] DVDEngine  BTNGR1_DSP_TY == 116956462
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [6345;9520], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ..|VOB#3: VOB_IDN=3, [6345;9520], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161, VOB_V_E_PTM=927058
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:36] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:51:36] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:51:36] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:36] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:51:36] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:36] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:51:36] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:36] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  **********END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...'Decoding SubPicture No.' is '0'
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ..._nLines == 480
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...Found 'bottom half' in the bottom field at bit 10800, addr. is 1350 (241)
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'top half' at 1, addr. is 2
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'bottom half' at 1, addr. is 1350
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...Lines processed: 480
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...processed 2 packs
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  **********END: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:36] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...New VOB 1
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ..+VOB#4: VOB_IDN=4, SA=9521, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 1
[18:51:36] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[18:51:38] DVDEngine  BTNGR1_DSP_TY == 116956462
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [9521;12695], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ..|VOB#4: VOB_IDN=4, [9521;12695], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161, VOB_V_E_PTM=927058
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...Duration 100000000 
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:51:48] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:51:48] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:51:48] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:48] NeroVision    0  |     299 |      1 | 299
[18:51:48] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:51:48] NeroVision total : 299 
[18:51:48] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:48] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  **********END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...'Decoding SubPicture No.' is '0'
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ..._nLines == 480
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...Found 'bottom half' in the bottom field at bit 9528, addr. is 1191 (241)
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'top half' at 1, addr. is 2
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...Detected 'bottom half' at 1, addr. is 1191
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...Lines processed: 480
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  ...processed 2 packs
[18:51:48] DVDEngine  **********END: CSPU::Process()
[18:51:48] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached c:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\Video\Silk.mp4 video/0
[18:51:49] DVDEngine  ...New VOB 1
[18:51:49] DVDEngine  ..+VOB#5: VOB_IDN=5, SA=12696, VOB_V_S_PTM=29015
[18:51:49] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 1
[18:51:49] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[18:51:50] DVDEngine  BTNGR1_DSP_TY == 116956462
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [12696;15868], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..|VOB#5: VOB_IDN=5, [12696;15868], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29015, VOB_V_E_PTM=926912
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - INFORMATION after Create
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  General information:
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..size=15869 (31.0 MB)
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..capacity=15869 (31.0 MB)
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..max_capacity=524287 (1.00 GB)
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..VOB_Ns=5
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..C_Ns=5
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..VOBU_Ns=100
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  VOB information:
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ...VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;3171], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29015, VOB_V_E_PTM=926912
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;3171], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ...VOB#2: VOB_IDN=2, [3172;6344], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161, VOB_V_E_PTM=927058
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [3172;6344], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ...VOB#3: VOB_IDN=3, [6345;9520], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161, VOB_V_E_PTM=927058
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [6345;9520], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ...VOB#4: VOB_IDN=4, [9521;12695], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29161, VOB_V_E_PTM=927058
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [9521;12695], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ...VOB#5: VOB_IDN=5, [12696;15868], C_Ns=1, VOB_V_S_PTM=29015, VOB_V_E_PTM=926912
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [12696;15868], VOBU_Ns=20, C_PBTM=09s.29
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ********END: VMGM_VOBS - INFORMATION after Create
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Verify
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Verify
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..VMGM_VOBS: size=31.0 MB (32,499,712 bytes)
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ****END: Create - VMGM_VOBS
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ...Duration 36010009974 
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[18:52:00] DVDEngine  **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[18:52:00] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[18:52:00] NeroVision  Seg. |  frames | weight | volume
[18:52:00] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:52:00] NeroVision    0  |  107922 |      1 | 107922
[18:52:00] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[18:52:00] NeroVision total : 107922 
[18:52:00] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:52:00] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[18:52:00] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob video/0
[18:52:01] MMTools    SourceBuilder: building cached e:\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02).vob audio/0
[18:52:01] DVDEngine  ...New VOB 1
[18:52:01] DVDEngine  ..+VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, SA=0, VOB_V_S_PTM=28868
[18:52:01] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 1
[18:52:01] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#1: C_IDN=1
[18:55:21] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 2
[18:55:21] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;60631], VOBU_Ns=366, C_PBTM=03m02s.25
[18:55:21] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#2: C_IDN=2
[18:58:33] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 3
[18:58:33] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#2: C_IDN=2, [60632;120577], VOBU_Ns=366, C_PBTM=03m03s.02
[18:58:33] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#3: C_IDN=3
[19:02:12] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 4
[19:02:12] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#3: C_IDN=3, [120578;187808], VOBU_Ns=411, C_PBTM=03m25s.13
[19:02:12] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#4: C_IDN=4
[19:06:05] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 5
[19:06:05] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#4: C_IDN=4, [187809;249823], VOBU_Ns=377, C_PBTM=03m08s.20
[19:06:05] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#5: C_IDN=5
[19:09:34] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 6
[19:09:34] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#5: C_IDN=5, [249824;310067], VOBU_Ns=364, C_PBTM=03m02s.03
[19:09:34] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#6: C_IDN=6
[19:13:31] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 7
[19:13:31] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#6: C_IDN=6, [310068;370208], VOBU_Ns=368, C_PBTM=03m04s.04
[19:13:31] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#7: C_IDN=7
[19:17:10] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 8
[19:17:10] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#7: C_IDN=7, [370209;430103], VOBU_Ns=365, C_PBTM=03m02s.20
[19:17:10] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#8: C_IDN=8
[19:20:43] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 9
[19:20:43] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#8: C_IDN=8, [430104;489961], VOBU_Ns=363, C_PBTM=03m01s.16
[19:20:43] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#9: C_IDN=9
[19:24:13] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 10
[19:24:13] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#9: C_IDN=9, [489962;550609], VOBU_Ns=372, C_PBTM=03m05s.28
[19:24:13] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#10: C_IDN=10
[19:27:20] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 11
[19:27:20] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#10: C_IDN=10, [550610;610949], VOBU_Ns=368, C_PBTM=03m03s.29
[19:27:20] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#11: C_IDN=11
[19:29:50] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 12
[19:29:50] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#11: C_IDN=11, [610950;669743], VOBU_Ns=361, C_PBTM=03m00s.18
[19:29:50] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#12: C_IDN=12
[19:32:11] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 13
[19:32:11] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#12: C_IDN=12, [669744;732890], VOBU_Ns=384, C_PBTM=03m12s.09
[19:32:11] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#13: C_IDN=13
[19:34:20] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 14
[19:34:20] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#13: C_IDN=13, [732891;792913], VOBU_Ns=365, C_PBTM=03m02s.16
[19:34:20] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#14: C_IDN=14
[19:36:28] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 15
[19:36:28] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#14: C_IDN=14, [792914;851871], VOBU_Ns=362, C_PBTM=03m00s.25
[19:36:28] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#15: C_IDN=15
[19:38:40] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 16
[19:38:40] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#15: C_IDN=15, [851872;912093], VOBU_Ns=363, C_PBTM=03m01s.21
[19:38:40] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#16: C_IDN=16
[19:40:53] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 17
[19:40:53] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#16: C_IDN=16, [912094;972942], VOBU_Ns=370, C_PBTM=03m05s.06
[19:40:53] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#17: C_IDN=17
[19:43:12] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 18
[19:43:12] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#17: C_IDN=17, [972943;1036864], VOBU_Ns=388, C_PBTM=03m14s.07
[19:43:12] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#18: C_IDN=18
[19:45:26] DVDEngine  ...New CELL 19
[19:45:26] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#18: C_IDN=18, [1036865;1096357], VOBU_Ns=362, C_PBTM=03m00s.29
[19:45:26] DVDEngine  ....+Cell#19: C_IDN=19
[19:48:33] DVDEngine  ....|Cell#19: C_IDN=19, [1096358;1180798], VOBU_Ns=517, C_PBTM=04m18s.21
[19:48:33] DVDEngine  ..|VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;1180798], C_Ns=19, VOB_V_S_PTM=28868, VOB_V_E_PTM=324118634
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ********BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - INFORMATION after Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  General information:
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..size=1180799 (2.25 GB)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..capacity=1180799 (2.25 GB)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..VOB_Ns=1
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..C_Ns=19
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..VOBU_Ns=7192
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  VOB information:
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VOB#1: VOB_IDN=1, [0;1180798], C_Ns=19, VOB_V_S_PTM=28868, VOB_V_E_PTM=324118634
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#1: C_IDN=1, [0;60631], VOBU_Ns=366, C_PBTM=03m02s.25
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#2: C_IDN=2, [60632;120577], VOBU_Ns=366, C_PBTM=03m03s.02
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#3: C_IDN=3, [120578;187808], VOBU_Ns=411, C_PBTM=03m25s.13
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#4: C_IDN=4, [187809;249823], VOBU_Ns=377, C_PBTM=03m08s.20
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#5: C_IDN=5, [249824;310067], VOBU_Ns=364, C_PBTM=03m02s.03
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#6: C_IDN=6, [310068;370208], VOBU_Ns=368, C_PBTM=03m04s.04
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#7: C_IDN=7, [370209;430103], VOBU_Ns=365, C_PBTM=03m02s.20
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#8: C_IDN=8, [430104;489961], VOBU_Ns=363, C_PBTM=03m01s.16
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#9: C_IDN=9, [489962;550609], VOBU_Ns=372, C_PBTM=03m05s.28
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#10: C_IDN=10, [550610;610949], VOBU_Ns=368, C_PBTM=03m03s.29
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#11: C_IDN=11, [610950;669743], VOBU_Ns=361, C_PBTM=03m00s.18
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#12: C_IDN=12, [669744;732890], VOBU_Ns=384, C_PBTM=03m12s.09
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#13: C_IDN=13, [732891;792913], VOBU_Ns=365, C_PBTM=03m02s.16
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#14: C_IDN=14, [792914;851871], VOBU_Ns=362, C_PBTM=03m00s.25
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#15: C_IDN=15, [851872;912093], VOBU_Ns=363, C_PBTM=03m01s.21
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#16: C_IDN=16, [912094;972942], VOBU_Ns=370, C_PBTM=03m05s.06
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#17: C_IDN=17, [972943;1036864], VOBU_Ns=388, C_PBTM=03m14s.07
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#18: C_IDN=18, [1036865;1096357], VOBU_Ns=362, C_PBTM=03m00s.29
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  .....Cell#19: C_IDN=19, [1096358;1180798], VOBU_Ns=517, C_PBTM=04m18s.21
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ********END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - INFORMATION after Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Verify
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Verify
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..VTSTT_VOBS: size=2.25 GB (2,418,276,352 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ****END: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  **END: _DVDVideo - Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateDesc
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: Create - VTSI#1
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSI#1 - Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTSM_VOBS exists = false
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTSM_PGCI_UT exists = true
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTS_TMAPT exists = true
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTSI_MAT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTS_PTT_SRPT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTS_PGCIT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTS_C_ADT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTS_VOBU_ADMAP created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTSM_PGCI_UT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTS_TMAPT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSI#1 - Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VTSI#1 - Verify
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******END: VTSI#1 - Verify
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..VTSI: size=48.0 KB (49,152 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ****END: Create - VTSI#1
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ****BEGIN: Create - VMGI
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VMGI - Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_VOBS exists = true
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_PGCI_UT exists = true
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...PTL_MAIT exists = false
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...TXTDT_MG exists = false
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...FP_PGC_exist = true...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...FP_PGC2_exist = false...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VMGI_MAT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...TT_SRPT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VTS_ATRT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_PGCI_UT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_C_ADT created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ...VMGM_VOBU_ADMAP created...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******END: VMGI - Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******BEGIN: VMGI - Verify
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ******END: VMGI - Verify
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..VMGI: size=14.0 KB (14,336 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ****END: Create - VMGI
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  **END: _DVDVideo - Create
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateDesc
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - GetDiscCaps
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..Caps=DSCCAP_VLMNM_UDF | DSCCAP_VLMNM_ISO9660
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - GetDiscCaps
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - GetDiscContent
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Fill FileSystemDescContainer
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..File: 'VIDEO_TS\VIDEO_TS.IFO' (VMGI), location={undefined}, size=14.0 KB (14,336 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..File: 'VIDEO_TS\VIDEO_TS.VOB' (VMGM_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=31.0 MB (32,499,712 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..File: 'VIDEO_TS\VIDEO_TS.BUP' (VMGI), location={undefined}, size=14.0 KB (14,336 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_0.IFO' (VTSI), location={undefined}, size=48.0 KB (49,152 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_1.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=1.00 GB (1,073,739,776 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_2.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=1.00 GB (1,073,739,776 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_3.VOB' (VTSTT_VOBS), location={undefined}, size=258 MB (270,796,800 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..File: 'VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_0.BUP' (VTSI), location={undefined}, size=48.0 KB (49,152 bytes)
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  **END: _DVDVideo - Fill FileSystemDescContainer
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - GetDiscContent
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  ..Session callback unregistered...
[19:48:34] DVDEngine  END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[19:48:35] NeroVision DVD-Video files sorted
[19:48:35] NeroVision Burn process started
[19:48:35] DVDEngine  BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Write
[19:48:35] DVDEngine  ...RBP=0, count=32,499,712 bytes
[19:48:36] DVDEngine  ...succeeded
[19:48:36] DVDEngine  END: VMGM_VOBS - Write
[19:48:36] DVDEngine  BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[19:48:36] DVDEngine  ...RBP=0, count=1,073,739,776 bytes
[19:49:18] DVDEngine  ...succeeded
[19:49:18] DVDEngine  END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[19:49:18] DVDEngine  BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[19:49:18] DVDEngine  ...RBP=1073739776, count=1,073,739,776 bytes
[19:49:56] DVDEngine  ...succeeded
[19:49:56] DVDEngine  END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[19:49:56] DVDEngine  BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[19:49:56] DVDEngine  ...RBP=2147479552, count=270,796,800 bytes
[19:50:07] DVDEngine  ...succeeded
[19:50:07] DVDEngine  END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Write
[19:50:07] NeroVision Burn process completed successfully
[19:50:09] NeroVision Process information:
[19:50:09] NeroVision --------------------
[19:50:09] NeroVision Address     Version                  Module name
[19:50:09] NeroVision -----------------------------------------------------
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x00330000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCLib.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x003D0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GDIPainter.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x003F0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\AMCDOM.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x00400000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\NeroVision.exe
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x00470000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCCore.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x00510000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\AMCDocBase.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x00740000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\MMTools.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x007D0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\AMCLib.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x007F0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\AMCUIBase.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x012A0000  7.0.46.0                 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXpr7.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x01320000  7.0.46.0                 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagX7.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x014E0000  7.0.476.0                C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXR7.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x015B0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCFX.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x01950000  1.1.0.865                C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\NeVideoFX.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x01BD0000  1.1.1.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\NeVideoFX.bitmaps
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x02390000  2.5.0.5800               C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\AdvrCntr2.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x02A00000  1.0.6.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\ShellManager.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x02FC0000  4.0.1.4                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\GCHW.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x03420000  7.0.8.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\NeroAPI.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x04020000  7.0.8.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\CDCopy.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x04050000  7.0.8.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\NeroErr.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x04070000  7.0.8.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\NeRSDB.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x04080000  1.0.0.18                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\DriveLocker.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x043C0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\ExpressUI.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x047E0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCHWCfg.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x04820000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCLocale.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x04830000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\ExpressDoc.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x04E00000  1.0.0.9                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeSceneDetector.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x04FE0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\DVDUI.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x05010000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\DVDDoc.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x050E0000  3.525.1117.0             C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x052A0000  1.0.2.12                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NeroFileDialog.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x05440000  7.10.3077.0              C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\MFC71U.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x05550000  8.0.0.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\BCGCBPRO800u.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x05E30000  1.0.2.12                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMVDS.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x05EB0000  1.0.2.12                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\MediaLibraryNSE.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x06210000  1.1.0.1                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeResize.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x06510000  1.0.2.12                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NeroSearch.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x066B0000  1.0.2.12                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMSearch.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x06870000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\GCCapture.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x068C0000  4.1.0.15                 C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\GCFilter.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x06960000  1.8.1.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeSplitter.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x072A0000  2.0.22.0                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeVideo.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x07980000  2.0.5.1                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NDParser.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x07A40000  1.0.0.80                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeroVideoProc.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x07A80000  2.0.2.1                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeroFormatConv.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x08360000  1.0.0.6                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeFileSrc.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x083A0000  1.2.1.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeAudioConv.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x0A2F0000  1.0.2.12                 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMDataServices.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x10000000  7.0.0.0                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\HDCC.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x15000000  7.0.8.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\image.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x18000000  7.0.8.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\ISOFS.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x19000000  7.0.8.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\MMC.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x1C400000  1.9.3.0                  C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeAudio.ax
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x20000000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x22000000  7.0.8.2                  C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\newtrf.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x40000000  5.2.3790.3646            C:\WINDOWS\system32\audiodev.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x4EC50000  5.1.3102.2180            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x4F680000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiagn.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x59A10000  10.0.0.3646              C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMASF.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x5AD70000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x5B860000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x60CA0000  6.5.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71AA0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71AB0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71AD0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsock32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71B20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71BF0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\SAMLIB.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71C10000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71C80000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETRAP.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71C90000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x71CD0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x72D10000  5.1.2600.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x72D20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x73000000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x732E0000  5.1.2600.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED32.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x736B0000  6.5.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x73760000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x73940000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3DIM700.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x73B50000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\AVIFIL32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x73BC0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x73D70000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x73EE0000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x73F10000  5.3.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x74320000  3.525.1117.0             C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x74810000  6.5.2600.2749            C:\WINDOWS\system32\QUARTZ.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x74AD0000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\POWRPROF.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x74E30000  5.0.0.0                  C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED20.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x74ED0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x74EF0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x75290000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x754D0000  5.131.2600.2180          C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x75690000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x75970000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x75A70000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x75F40000  6.5.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x75F60000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x75F70000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x75F80000  6.0.2900.2802            C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76080000  6.2.3104.0               C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76360000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76380000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x763B0000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76600000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x767A0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76990000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x769C0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76B20000  6.5.0.2284               C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76B40000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76C30000  5.131.2600.2180          C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76C90000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76F20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76F60000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x76FD0000  3.0.0.4414               C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77050000  3.0.0.4414               C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77120000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x771B0000  6.0.2900.2781            C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77260000  6.0.2900.2790            C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x773D0000  6.0.2900.2180            C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\X86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\COMCTL32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x774E0000  5.1.2600.2726            C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77760000  6.0.2900.2805            C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77920000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77A20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77A80000  5.131.2600.2180          C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77B20000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77B40000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77BD0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77BE0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77C00000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77C10000  6.1.8638.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77D40000  5.1.2600.2622            C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77DD0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77E70000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77F10000  5.1.2600.2818            C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77F60000  6.0.2900.2781            C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x77FE0000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x7C140000  7.10.3077.0              C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\MFC71.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x7C340000  7.10.3052.4              C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\MSVCR71.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x7C3A0000  7.10.3077.0              C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero Vision\MSVCP71.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x7C800000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x7C900000  5.1.2600.2180            C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x7C9C0000  6.0.2900.2763            C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
[19:50:09] NeroVision 0x7DB10000  10.0.0.3646              C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVCore.DLL
[19:50:09] NeroVision Book type: 'Automatic'
[19:50:09] NeroVision Properties of your project:
[19:50:09] NeroVision Aspect ratio: Automatic
[19:50:09] NeroVision Video mode: NTSC
[19:50:09] NeroVision Quality: Automatic
[19:50:09] NeroVision Media type: DVD ( bytes maximum capacity)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Total space used: 2.32 out of 4.38 GB
[19:50:09] NeroVision Space used for menus: 33.6 out of 1024.0 MB
[19:50:09] NeroVision Your project contains the following:
[19:50:09] NeroVision Sample format: Automatic
[19:50:09] NeroVision Audio format: Automatic
[19:50:09] NeroVision Encoding mode: Fast Encoding (1-Pass)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Number of titles: 1
[19:50:09] NeroVision 1. 24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02) (Video Title, 1h 00m 01s, 19 chapters)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Video mode: NTSC
[19:50:09] NeroVision Aspect ratio: 4:3
[19:50:09] NeroVision Quality: Standard play (5073 kbps)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Resolution: 704 x 480 (D1)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Audio SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[19:50:09] NeroVision Video SmartEncoding ratio: 0.0 %
[19:50:09] NeroVision Number of menus: 1
[19:50:09] NeroVision - Menu for 24 - ''Day 5 700PM-800PM'' (Recorded Mar 13, 2006, WTXF) (02) (5 pages)
[19:50:09] NeroVision 1c82-00k7-19e5-maax-4006-874a-65cc
[19:50:09] NeroVision Windows XP 5.1
[19:50:09] NeroVision IA32
[19:50:09] NeroVision WinAspi: -
[19:50:09] NeroVision ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 11/2/2004 12:54:32 PM 
[19:50:09] NeroVision NT-SPTI used
[19:50:09] NeroVision Nero API version: 7.0.8.2
[19:50:09] NeroVision Using interface version: 7.0.0.0
[19:50:09] NeroVision Installed in: C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\
[19:50:09] NeroVision Application: ahead\NeroVision
[19:50:09] NeroVision Internal Version: 7, 0, 8, 2
[19:50:09] NeroVision Recorder:             < Image Recorder>         Version: Not Available - HA -1 TA 0 - 7.0.8.2
[19:50:09] NeroVision  Adapter driver:      <Virtual Device>          HA -1
[19:50:09] NeroVision  Drive buffer  :      
[19:50:09] NeroVision === Scsi-Device-Map ===
[19:50:09] NeroVision CdRomPeripheral      : PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-108          atapi Port 0 ID 0  DMA: On 
[19:50:09] NeroVision DiskPeripheral       : Maxtor 7L300S0                  iaStor Port 1 ID 0  DMA: On 
[19:50:09] NeroVision DiskPeripheral       : WDC WD4000KD-00NAB0             iaStor Port 1 ID 1  DMA: Off
[19:50:09] NeroVision === CDRom-Device-Map ===
[19:50:09] NeroVision PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-108    F:   CDRom0
[19:50:09] NeroVision =======================
[19:50:09] NeroVision AutoRun : 1
[19:50:09] NeroVision Excluded drive IDs: 
[19:50:09] NeroVision WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
[19:50:09] NeroVision BUFE           : 0
[19:50:09] NeroVision Physical memory     : 1022MB (1046612kB)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Free physical memory: 676MB (692516kB)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Memory in use       : 33 %
[19:50:09] NeroVision Uncached PFiles: 0x0
[19:50:09] NeroVision Use Inquiry    : 1
[19:50:09] NeroVision Global Bus Type: default (0)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Check supported media : Disabled (0) 
[19:50:09] NeroVision 19.3.2006
[19:50:09] NeroVision NeroAPI
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:34 PM	#1 Phase 111 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	DVD-Video files sorted
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#2 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 531
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	ReadBuffer-Pipe got 192KB of Memory
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#3 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Reader running
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#4 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 113
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Writer Image Recorder running
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#5 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3312
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#6 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3312
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#7 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3353
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 289
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Last possible write address on media:  4718591 (1048:34.41, 9215MB)
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Last address to be written:            1197263 (266:03.38, 2338MB)
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 301
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 473
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	=========================================
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Setup items (after recorder preparation)
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	 0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	    2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	    original disc pos #0 + 1197264 (1197264) = #1197264/266:3.39
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	    relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	    -> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1197264 blocks [Image Recorder]
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	--------------------------------------------------------------
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Prepare recorder [Image Recorder] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	DAO infos:
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	==========
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	 MCN: ""
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	 TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	 Tracks 1 to 1:
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	   1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos             0             0    2451996672, ISRC ""
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	DAO layout:
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	===========
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	 __Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	       0 |  lead-in |   0 |    0x41 | 0x00
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	       0 |        1 |   0 |    0x41 | 0x00
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	       0 |        1 |   1 |    0x41 | 0x00
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	 1197264 | lead-out |   1 |    0x41 | 0x00
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#13 Phase 65 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Burn process started
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:48:35 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2707
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:50:07 PM	#15 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 116
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	<Image Recorder> start writing Lead-Out at LBA 1197264 (1244D0h), length 0 blocks
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:50:07 PM	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	all writers idle, stopping conversion
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision 7:50:07 PM	#17 Phase 66 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	Burn process completed successfully
[19:50:09] NeroVision 	
[19:50:09] NeroVision Existing drivers:
[19:50:09] NeroVision File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.02a, size=19840 bytes, created 8/10/2004 3:39:56 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
[19:50:09] NeroVision Registry Keys:
[19:50:09] NeroVision HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)
```
Edit: forgot to mention, didn't have any crashes or 100% pegs at all when using the 3D animations...

Or did I? Maybe that is why it took so long.... I didn't really watch it all that close.

Edit #2: redid VOB test again without commercials or 3D menu. Took just shy of 1 hour. Going to try again with just regular .mpg.

Edit #3: FWIW, using the mpg output from VR took exactly the same amount of time as the VOB.


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Tried this method of using VOBs from VR. Tivo file was a 1-hour (w/ commercials), Best quality 544x480. Took just under 2 hours.
> 
> I did include animated menu and let it automaticallly add 19 chapters (5 distinct menus). I am not sure if I should be impressed or not. That seems like an awfully long time.
> 
> ...


Wow I'm surprized  but then again I installed NV3 and I'm still having failed burns at certain chapter points. In NV3 I'm able to move chapter points around or remove them, whereas NV4 just freezes up when I try to make those kinds of changes.

The only thing I can think that I haven't ruled out already is some kind of hardware conflict, or a windows problem, or else I'm missing something else entirely.

Tonight I noticed NV3 is way more responsive than NV4, but like I said I'm still having burn errors, and the error logs aren't very helpful.

Greg, Thanks for testing your software, at least I can rule that out.

I better sleep on it before I run out and buy a 3GHz chip


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Edit: forgot to mention, didn't have any crashes or 100% pegs at all when using the 3D animations...
> 
> Or did I? Maybe that is why it took so long.... I didn't really watch it all that close.
> 
> ...


OK last night I had a successful burn with a high quality movie, using animated buttons, and 12 chapters, so I may have had some bad luck trying to work with corrupt files over the weekend? 

Now I'm getting the exact same time whether using vob or mpeg.

But Today i attempt to burn a 1 hour - medium quality Tv show - with commercials - and a simple 1 chapter menu. It looked like it was going to burn in about 6 minutes, but then it kept crashing at a certain point in one of the commercials. Perhaps my system can't handle the speed at which Nero wants to work at, or Nero has a hard time processing certain changes in the video? Just a guess.


```
[10:24:48] DVDEngine  ########################################################################################
[10:24:48] DVDEngine  ERROR
[10:24:48] DVDEngine  cause: 128 (nmc_processing_exception)
[10:24:48] DVDEngine  source: CDVDProcessor::ProcessSector
[10:24:48] DVDEngine  description: buffer overflow
[10:24:48] DVDEngine  ########################################################################################
[10:24:48] DVDEngine  END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
```
I got these errors whether using vob or mpeg, while attemping to burn to image, or blank media.

I then took the same file back to VideoReDo and edited out the commercials. This cut the file size down to 895KB. I successfully burned the edited files to image, but I find it interesting that the burn time doubled (12 min.) even though the file size was smaller. I suppose VideoReDo outputs a more complex file during the editing process, but who knows.

BTW 2 hours to burn a 1 hour - high quality - file, with animated menus, and 19 chapters isn't bad. The chapters, and animation adds a lot of time to the project.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Just downloaded the trial version of VideoRedo (the "Plus" that works with TiVo files). Is it true that the program does not provide any type of users manual? I am brand new to burning DVDs (not to mention transcoding tivo files before I burn them) and I can't seem to locate any type of downloadable manual with the VR program. Any other newbies using VideoRedo that can offer some assistance?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

It has online help, which seemed pretty complete to me.

If you are going to download, might as well grab the latest beta. It has even more support for .tivo files. (specificially saving back to a .tivo format).



> 456 - Enhance: Support for .tivo metadata output. If source and destination file types are .tivo, metadata will be copied.


http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

> It has online help, which seemed pretty complete to me.


Thanks Greg. I downloaded the trial version only a few hours ago and it shows I have version 2.2.1.445. I'd like to avoid the BETA version (459) if possible as I am not comfortable working with BETA releases.

I will give the online help a look. Thanks again.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

A friend of mine was having a hard time figuring out VideoRedo himself. It only took me about a minute to visually show him how it works, but it would be have been much more difficult to explain it in words.  

You won't miss the feature of the new betas unless you care about sending edited .tivo files back to your Tivo. In which case, restoring the header metadata is a big plus.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

> A friend of mine was having a hard time figuring out VideoRedo himself. It only took me about a minute to visually show him how it works, but it would be have been much more difficult to explain it in words.


Well, like the old saying...actions speak louder than words, right? Anyway, thank you for the information about the BETA release and it's features. The good news is I have time on my side so a little trial and error isn't going to kill me.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

And, trial and error it was. 3 hours and 7 wasted DVDs later, I got it. First, I had to upgrade my bundled Nero software in order to add the DVD video plug-in. Sure, why would they include that with software that you're going to use to burn DVDs? I made a few attempts at transcoding the files to MPEG format (using VideoRedo Plus) but when I played them back on the TV, the image was much smaller than the TV screen. The screen is 19" and the image was about 14" (resolution problem I am guessing but the area where I could edit the resolution size was grayed out). So, back to square one but this time I saved the file as .vob. Bingo. Works fine. Now I am going to live dangerously and experiment with menus and stuff. If you see smoke coming from the west coast, don't worry, that's just my DVD burner on overdrive. 

Oh, for what it's worth, I burned TiVo files that had been recorded in Best, Medium, and Basic quality and all transferred with no problems and without having to make any adjustments to any settings.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I made a few attempts at transcoding the files to MPEG format (using VideoRedo Plus) but when I played them back on the TV, the image was much smaller than the TV screen. The screen is 19" and the image was about 14" (resolution problem I am guessing but the area where I could edit the resolution size was grayed out).


Now that's a new one! You were using Nero Vision *Express*?

Edit: I ask that, because it sounds like what my modded Xbox does when I play back an .mpg file on the TV (Although it gives me options to strech to fill). I assume it would appear the same way, if you burned a _data _ disc using Nero Burning Rom with an .mpg on it and played it back on a mpeg capable DVD player.

Don't forget your option to burn to an image (*.nrg) instead of a real disc. You can then mount the image (using Nero ImageDrive) to test. If all is good, you can the burn the image. A lot of steps, but good when troubleshooting and experimenting.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Sure, why would they include that with software that you're going to use to burn DVDs?


Rhetorical, I know, but the answer of course is cost. There must be licensing fees for it. A lot of people wouldn't even need the MPEG Plug-In to, for example copy a movie disc or burn data DVDs.

Something tells me you didn't have to pay the $80+ dollars for your OEM copy of Nero that they want for the regular superduper edition (w/ the plug-in).


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Edit: I ask that, because it sounds like what my modded Xbox does when I play back an .mpg file on the TV (Although it gives me options to strech to fill).


OT question - Greg: have been thinking about used xbox as media plaything (my son got rid of his when 360 came out). Worth playing with?

Scott A.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

> Something tells me you didn't have to pay the $80+ dollars for your OEM copy of Nero that they want for the regular superduper edition (w/ the plug-in).


Your assumption is correct. The software was included with my trusty Plextor burner. So, I guess I got off cheap in having to pay only $25 to unlock DVD Video plug-in.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

OK, I guess I got too big for my britches. Seems I can't put more than one episode of a show (The Daily Show) onto a disc. When I try and do so, when the process gets to within the last minute, I get an error message. Would the fact that these episodes were recorded in different qualities (basic, and best) be causing some sort of conflict in NeroVision Express 3? Would posting the error message help?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> OK, I guess I got too big for my britches. Seems I can't put more than one episode of a show (The Daily Show) onto a disc. When I try and do so, when the process gets to within the last minute, I get an error message. Would the fact that these episodes were recorded in different qualities (basic, and best) be causing some sort of conflict in NeroVision Express 3? Would posting the error message help?


That is one test I've never tried, different qualities on the same disc. Should work though, and starting just such a disc now (using Nero Vision 4). I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Scott Atkinson said:


> OT question - Greg: have been thinking about used xbox as media plaything (my son got rid of his when 360 came out). Worth playing with?


If you mean buying an xbox 1 and getting the xbox extender software. I haven't read too many good things about that. (Never tried myself)

But if you mean modding and xbox 1 and installing XBMC then sure. :up: That software is extremely flexible and will play just about anything video/audio.

The difficult part is building such a box and obtaining the *compiled* software to put on it. Neither of which are for the faint of heart. Your other option is to buy a prebuilt one, but they want an arm and leg IIRC.

This sight has everything you want to know about it (in a disorganized way).
http://www.xbox-scene.com/


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> But if you mean modding and xbox 1 and installing XBMC then sure. :up: That software is extremely flexible and will play just about anything video/audio.


_But of course I mean voiding the warranty and making the software!_ What would be the point of doing it the easy way? 

s. - who really does bite off more than he can chew

edit - And talks about himself in the third person


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> That is one test I've never tried, different qualities on the same disc. Should work though, and starting just such a disc now (using Nero Vision 4). I'll let you know how it goes.


Just check the DVD image I started this morning. Seems to playback fine with three shows on it. One Best quality, two Mediums.


----------

